# Do You Like Being The Center Of Attention?



## magneticheart (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you like being made a fuss out of and being the center of attention?

My mum LOVES a fuss, she likes being in front of people. The bad thing is she also expects other people to be like that.

I think i'm in between shy and out-going, if that's possible. I like talking in front of people and making people laugh but when it comes to things like birthdays when I'm the main focus then forget it.

I just get so embarrassed and with my birthday coming up I cringe at the thought of a birthday badge or a baloon or banners with everyone looking at me.

Last year I went for a meal with my friends and family for my birthday.

I ended up sitting in a chair with birthday baloons tied to the back and with a huge birthday badge pinned to my top. I was coping surprisingly well and then they brought out a cake and everyone in the place sang happy birthday even though I didn't know about 90% of them.

I know they meant well but MAJOR cringe!






So do you like being in the spotlight or in those situations do you wish the ground would swallow you up?


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 13, 2008)

Ooh I'm the one cringing and blushing madly if I get all the attention. I'm naturally a shy person.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not shy, but i also don't like being the center of attention at all. If i get the attention its ok, but i try to avoid being it. I just don't like the feeling lol.


----------



## Karren (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm always out there in front.. Getting the attention. Think its more having a big mouth. Lol. But I don't mind it.. I'm not one to just set there and pussy foot around the issues.


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not shy, but i also don't like being the center of attention at all. If i get the attention its ok, but i try to avoid being it. I just don't like the feeling lol. that's how I am...definitely not shy but I don't always want a fuss made over me for my birthday, etc.


----------



## cheller (Oct 13, 2008)

it depends on why people are paying attention to me. sometimes i want to disappear from people but i really prefer just one person paying attention to me. if they all are, it is just weird feeling. its awkward. hah


----------



## Lucy (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm between shy and outgoing too! if i'm with my friends, i don't mind being the centre of attention, but i hate it with new people i don't know!

i was talking to my friend about this the other day actually. i see myself as a happy medium between introvert and extrovert, and she thought i was a complete introvert and came across as really quiet! lol it's so funny because i was thinking i'm super loud! apparently not lol. so now i'm making more effort to try and act more how i see myself in my head.. it's so weird how you can have totally different conceptions of yourself!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm shy and discreet,so NOT under the spotlight. The best way to describe myself is in the shadows, but still close enough to get some light.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 13, 2008)

Sometimes...it really depends on what am I getting the attention for.


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you like being made a fuss out of and being the center of attention?
My mum LOVES a fuss, she likes being in front of people. The bad thing is she also expects other people to be like that.

So do you like being in the spotlight or in those situations do you wish the ground would swallow you up?





Do we have the same mom? lolI'm not shy in front of my friends but when I'm with people I don't know, I'm not comfortable


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not shy at all! However, I'm not an attention 'whore' either. That just annoys me. I very easily make friends and have conversations very easily too.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I am the same. I like talking and making people laugh, too, but hate being trully center of attention at birthdays or celebrations for me. I didn't plan my 18th birthday until the day before and even then I only invited two friends and my step sister over for the night. My mum wanted to do something big - but I was resistent enough for her to give up...


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm an in between-ner too. I like the attention from my family but at school or with friends - I rather blend with everyone else. I get too caught up and tongue tied when I feel everyone is looking at me and face burns up and heart pumps like crazy, all the unnecessary adrenaline. Haha.

My birthday isn't a big deal unless someone is purposely embarrassing me. I'm use to the attention on my birthday - what I don't like is sharing my birthday attention. Haha. Such a snob like that but for the past 22 years of my life - March 18 has been MY day. Bah ha. It's a hard thing getting use too...


----------



## Shelley (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm between shy and outgoing, depends on my mood. I don't like being the center if attention. If someone pays attention to me I'm okay with it but I would rather blend in.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 14, 2008)

I am rather shy and reserved in person and don't like being the centre of attention in real life.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm always out there in front.. Getting the attention. Think its more having a big mouth. Lol. But I don't mind it.. I'm not one to just set there and pussy foot around the issues. That's me also!!!


----------



## Dreama (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get too caught up and tongue tied when I feel everyone is looking at me and face burns up and heart pumps like crazy, all the unnecessary adrenaline. Haha. Same here and I hate it. I'm a really shy and reserved person so when the spotlight is on me I get really nervous.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sometimes...it really depends on what am I getting the attention for. Ditto! Although most of the time I prefer to sit back and sort of observe. Depends on the situation. My birthday I don't have a problem with. After all, it's my birthday!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm also shy and dont feel confortable being the center of attention at all, I remember dreading the day of my baby shower just for the fact that all eyes were gonna be on me...lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

It depends! lol.

If I'm feeling confident, I like it when people pay attention to me.

If I'm feeling self-conscious, I'd rather people ignore me. lol.


----------



## kyuubified (Oct 15, 2008)

No no no!

I am a social hermit.

Unless I am comfortable with the people I am around I hate being in the center of attention.

I _am_ getting slightly better however. I think it helps when your raise your confidence level?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Oct 15, 2008)

Only among close friends and family.


----------



## ozzymandias (Oct 15, 2008)

Only when I'm on stage.... singing opera.....


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ozzymandias* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Only when I'm on stage.... singing opera.....



Wow, cool!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 15, 2008)

It depends on the social situation....


----------



## cindyks625 (Oct 16, 2008)

It depends. I do a lot pf presentations at work and I love to do them. But, I went out for a work happy hour last night and I was all tounge tied and shy. Guess I like it if I feel I'm in control. I know, kind of sick and twisted.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm in-between too but more on the shy side... If it's like a presentation or hanging out, I'm cool. Other than that, I get way self-conscious, the room gets smaller and louder and I can't think right...

I used to love attention, and have no clue when/why that changed...


----------



## girlo (Oct 16, 2008)

i dont mind it around people i know. i hate it though when someone tells them it is your birthday at a restaurant. everyone stares and you have to just sit there and act like u are enjoying a group of strangers singing to you...


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know if I'd ever be comfortable having my own party lol. But like in normal situations, I definately want to be acknowledged. I guess it's easier among friends.


----------



## Shawnapants (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm definitely not someone that likes being in the spotlight. I am shy around certain people and sometimes I just like to observe the situation and not have the situation observe me!


----------



## fawp (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not shy at all! However, I'm not an attention 'whore' either. That just annoys me. I very easily make friends and have conversations very easily too. I'm the same way! I meet people and make friendly conversation very easily. Sometimes, I hold myself back when I'm around a group of people that I know I don't fit in with but I always make an effort to befriend them before I reel in the personality. However, the crazy chick in the center of the room...the one talking super loud, doing lots of shots, trying to "involve" everyone in her antics so that she can control the attention...yeah, she's drives me insane and I want to hit her with my shoe.


----------

